# WTF is code u18d7?



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

JeremyHabetler said:


> My engine light just came on earlier today so I scanned it and it gave me u18d7 with no description and I can't find anything online about it, has anyone here ever seen this code? or even know what i means?


Hopefully this helps


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Yep, seems electrical related. Any signs of rodents in the engine bay? Recently washed the engine? Lots of hints to the TCM, and ECM.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

Chad20101 said:


> Hopefully this helps
> View attachment 291781


That is somewhat helpful, I was searching online for quite a while and never found anything like this about it. However, now what is the CGM? I was able to clear the code and it hasn't come back again so checking the fuse showed it was active, but I am very mechanically inclined and inquisitive so I would love to be able to figure out what this system is, but with no help from google makes it next to impossible


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

JeremyHabetler said:


> That is somewhat helpful, I was searching online for quite a while and never found anything like this about it. However, now what is the CGM? I was able to clear the code and it hasn't come back again so checking the fuse showed it was active, but I am very mechanically inclined and inquisitive so I would love to be able to figure out what this system is, but with no help from google makes it next to impossible


I’m trying to figure that out as well nothing online comes up
for a CGM.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

Chad20101 said:


> I’m trying to figure that out as well nothing online comes up
> for a CGM.


I'm kind of assuming it may be related to the EOCM (external object calculation module) since it uses the same fuse, it may have something to do with the blind spot sensors. It hasn't happened again and everything seems to be working just fine, it's just the weirdest code I've ever seen


----------

